# What percentage of the black vote do the democrats usually get?



## suplex3000 (Mar 1, 2015)

I know it was recently a lot higher because of Obama, but he's not running this year. According to a few sources online the consensus is that democrats got anywhere from 95-98% of the black vote in the past two elections. How much will that go down in the next election?

Will the percentage go down because more are voting for the republicans instead of the democrats? Or will it go down because less people came out to vote?


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Mar 1, 2015)

98%!!! We're not talking about the Jewish vote for Obama, we're talking about the black vote for Obama, which in spite of all the criminality, rot, sleaze, and corruption of black polling places around the country, I'd be surprised is much higher than 90%.


----------



## aaronleland (Mar 1, 2015)

If I remember correctly Bill Clinton got a similar percentage of the black vote. Republicans don't have as much of a policy problem with minorities as a message problem.


----------



## suplex3000 (Mar 1, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> If I remember correctly Bill Clinton got a similar percentage of the black vote. Republicans don't have as much of a policy problem with minorities as a message problem.


seems to me that not only republicans have a message problem. look at Obama, he is a real spin master


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 1, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> If I remember correctly Bill Clinton got a similar percentage of the black vote. Republicans don't have as much of a policy problem with minorities as a message problem.


Yeah evidently the message of taking personal responsibility, putting out your own effort to achieve success just does not sell well with the vast majority of the black vote.

Or.. maybe they just like the easy money?


----------



## aaronleland (Mar 1, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly Bill Clinton got a similar percentage of the black vote. Republicans don't have as much of a policy problem with minorities as a message problem.
> ...



It may only be about politics, but the Democrats are doing something right. They consistently hold an overwhelming percentage of the minority vote. Part of the problem is the Republican message that minorities are just being duped with free stuff. They have to address minorities in a less condescending manner.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 1, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly Bill Clinton got a similar percentage of the black vote. Republicans don't have as much of a policy problem with minorities as a message problem.
> ...





aaronleland said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



DUDE!!  Treating a man like a man is not condescending... giving handouts to a man to buy his vote... that's condescending.


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 1, 2015)

Ever since 1980 the GOP has never attained more than 12% of the African American vote,  the 90's elections are a bit misleading because of Perot. 



> DUDE!! Treating a man like a man is not condescending... giving handouts to a man to buy his vote... that's condescending.



The GOP gives out handouts just as much as the Democrats, it's just that the type of handouts they give favor the middle class and wealthy people more than the poor, and also seem to target white families.


----------



## Maxx (Mar 7, 2015)

Obviously the Democrats have the black vote in their back pocket.

Their challenge will be *getting out the black vote *as I don't see the black community getting excited about an old white left wing lesbian in a pants suit.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 8, 2015)

Bill Clinton had a big appeal with Black voters. I don't see that happening with Billary, she is not "cool" like her hubby. And she will have more than a fair share of baggage dragging behind her in 2016.


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 8, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Bill Clinton had a big appeal with Black voters. I don't see that happening with Billary, she is not "cool" like her hubby. And she will have more than a fair share of baggage dragging behind her in 2016.



Why not?      And why does being "cool" have anything to do with getting support from black voters?


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 12, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> If I remember correctly Bill Clinton got a similar percentage of the black vote. Republicans don't have as much of a policy problem with minorities as a message problem.



I'm pretty sure Kerry got 88% of the black vote, give or take 1-2%.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 18, 2015)

As long as nutter politicians keep telling black Americans that they are lazy, shiftless and culturally retarded, they will have trouble getting their support. 

As long as nutter pundits keep claiming that black voters are only interested in getting free phones and a welfare check, they will continue to alienate the demographic. 

As long as nutters keep claiming that black Americans don't have an understanding of what personal responsibility means, they'll continue to wonder why they cannot get black voters to support them.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...




THe GOP consistently gets the majority of the white vote. Does that mean that the GOP is doing something right?

Or is it only a good thing when it serves your agenda?


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> As long as nutter politicians keep telling black Americans that they are lazy, shiftless and culturally retarded, they will have trouble getting their support.
> 
> As long as nutter pundits keep claiming that black voters are only interested in getting free phones and a welfare check, they will continue to alienate the demographic.
> 
> As long as nutters keep claiming that black Americans don't have an understanding of what personal responsibility means, they'll continue to wonder why they cannot get black voters to support them.



Obama had some harsh words for White America, and he got more of the white vote than Kerry did.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > As long as nutter politicians keep telling black Americans that they are lazy, shiftless and culturally retarded, they will have trouble getting their support.
> ...



Like what? Harsh words for white America? I can't wait to hear what you think are harsh words.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...



Whoa! You are so deep!


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




HIs crack about small town whites "clinging to the bibles and guns, and being afraid of people who are different".

Pretty insulting. Didn't stop him from wining those rust belt states.

Or a larger percentage of the white vote than Kerry got.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...




If winning the black vote consistently is a sign the dems are doing something right,

does that mean that winning the white vote consistently is a sign the gop is doing something right?

It's a simple and reasonable question.

Can you address it?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Wow! That's harsh!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are the one who said that Dems winning the black vote means they are doing something right.

I said that nutters are doing things wrong.

Those two things are not the same.

No. Winning a demographic is not a sign that anything is being done right.

Sadly, for you, winning the white, male, over 50 vote isn't enough. Women, minorities.....including Hispanics and Asians, and.....most importantly......young people......all piss on the GOP. You fuckers are clearly doing something wrong.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




He dismissed the concerns and the Faith of small town whites as nothing but bitterness and fear.

That is very harsh.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nah......he told them that they'd be better off thinking about their real economic self interests instead of their unnecessary fear that someone is after their guns and their misreading of the bible which tells them to hate gay people. 

He's right.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




aaronleland said it was a sign of doing something right. I was asking him if that worked both ways.

The GOP doesn't consistently win White Males over 50. 

It wins the White VOte. The single largest  ethnic group in the nation.

Including young whites.  

That's a lot of people to dismiss. 

Why can't the dems ever win the White vote?


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Soooooooooooo, when Obama says something harsh, he is "right", but when a republican says something harsh, he is a "nutter" and blacks don't vote for them.

There seems to be important parts of the process missing.

Why did the whites in this country not reject Obama's "harsh/right" message but the blacks reject the message of the GOP?

Hurt feelings don't seem to explain it.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 18, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> If I remember correctly Bill Clinton got a similar percentage of the black vote. Republicans don't have as much of a policy problem with minorities as a message problem.


It's both and. The Republicans' name is basically mud in the black community.
We don't like what they are saying.
We don't like what they are doing.
We find them to be dishonest, not to mention corrupt.
They don't even do what they said they will do.
Their last election was essentially "we're not Obama"
They haven't done anything worthy as yet.
What they HAVE done, however, is seek to suppress the disenfranchised, and take money away from the poor.
No, they haven't a chance w/the black community until they do a total 180.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly Bill Clinton got a similar percentage of the black vote. Republicans don't have as much of a policy problem with minorities as a message problem.
> ...




You ever talk to a religious pro-life black?

They still vote for the pro-choice dems. Because that's what blacks do.

I've asked them what issues are more important to them than the lives of innocent babies, but they get all weird and dodgy.

I've never gotten a straight answer out of them on that question.

YOu would think, especially considering the way that blacks babies are so much more likely to be aborted than others, that they would consider that issue heavily in their voting.

BUt that is not the case.

Why do you think that Pro-life blacks, to whom the 300,000 black abortions are 300,000 black babies being killed keep voting for the pro-choice dems?


Because it does NOT seem to be issue driven.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 18, 2015)

All one has to do to understand the problem for the GOP with minorities is look at what is posted on this board by people that identify with the GOP. In this thread and all the others you see daily posts that express the hate and xenophobia that is typical of the right wing. As long as that is the case, you will see the minorities voting for the party that intends them the least harm.


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> All one has to do to understand the problem for the GOP with minorities is look at what is posted on this board by people that identify with the GOP. In this thread and all the others you see daily posts that express the hate and xenophobia that is typical of the right wing. As long as that is the case, you will see the minorities voting for the party that intends them the least harm.




Supposed "hate and xenophobia" does not trump 300,000 dead black babies a year.

Why do pro-life blacks vote for pro-choice dems?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 20, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I know right? Obama's such a meanie!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


What NONSENSE are you spewing again dude?

You have a link to those 300,000 black abortions? I don't but a single thing you're selling.

How are these black people "dodgy" when you ask them that question? Black folks are NOT single issue voters. We don't hav that luxury. If we were, we'd never vote for anyone.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 20, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly Bill Clinton got a similar percentage of the black vote. Republicans don't have as much of a policy problem with minorities as a message problem.
> ...




Perhaps you just aren't insulting them enough. After hearing drivel like you just posted, and knowing how common that belief is in the right wing, I would be surprised if there were any black republicans.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 20, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



He's got some nerve.....Who does he think he is, working for things that help the average American.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 20, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> As long as nutter politicians keep telling black Americans that they are lazy, shiftless and culturally retarded, they will have trouble getting their support.
> 
> As long as nutter pundits keep claiming that black voters are only interested in getting free phones and a welfare check, they will continue to alienate the demographic.
> 
> As long as nutters keep claiming that black Americans don't have an understanding of what personal responsibility means, they'll continue to wonder why they cannot get black voters to support them.




As long as moonbats keep blacks on their plantation without really helping them the black vote will continue to erode for Dems as it did the last election cycle.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 20, 2015)

To answer the OP's question: 


The Democrat formula to win elections in 40% of the white vote and 90% of the black vote.

The last election the Dems only got 37% of the white vote and 89% of the black vote.  Hence....the ass beating they took.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




You got a link to him mentioning small town whites? I think you are adding that one little word to what was said.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 20, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > As long as nutter politicians keep telling black Americans that they are lazy, shiftless and culturally retarded, they will have trouble getting their support.
> ...





The GOP bumper sticker "VOTE FOR ME.......YOU LAZY BASTARDS" just didn't work as well as you had expected.


----------



## aaronleland (Mar 20, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Black people don't like personal responsibility, or putting out any effort to achieve success. All they want is easy money.

Why don't black people embrace the Republican party? 

Because you are dipshits, You are as about as right in the head as a volcano. The only difference is that the lava is only a momentary crisis. After a decade or so nobody will remember you existed.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 20, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Wrong.    White women have largely abandoned the Democrat Party.  The last election cycle Dems only got 45% of the white female vote.  That total has declined every election since 2006. 


The Dems demographically are in major trouble.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 20, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Does spouting all that hate give you an erection? I know you have to get something out of it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 20, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Poor baby.....facts are mean!!!


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Over a million abortions a years, about 30% of them are black, 300,000 for a low end round number. I did the math myself. If my numbers are wrong, I'm sorry. The pile of "dead babies" in question is still going to be a lot.

I understand NOT being a single issue voter, normally.

When one of the issues, from the p.o.v. of the pro-life black, is 300k black babies being killed per year, then I want to know what issue(s) are outweighing that that said pro-life blacks vote for pro-choice dems.

Because otherwise, it looks like issues are NOT the reason for the black votes.


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Really? You are really trying to say he wasn't talking about whites? 

I want to hear you state that clearly.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2015)

It is generally 90-95%

The question is.....why isn't it higher?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> It is generally 90-95%
> 
> The question is.....why isn't it higher?




I think a bigger question for the Dems is why the percentage is dropping.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > As long as nutter politicians keep telling black Americans that they are lazy, shiftless and culturally retarded, they will have trouble getting their support.
> ...


 
How are blacks being kept on the "plantation"?

What have Republicans done to get them off?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Blacks have voted heavily for Dems for decades.  What has that gotten them relative to whites?  Please be specific.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 20, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...




Is that why you are so afraid of them?


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 20, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It is generally 90-95%
> ...



The Democrats got 90% of the African American vote in the House election of 2014.    The only reason it's lower than in 2012 is due to lower turnout from lower income people and Obama wasn't on the ballot.   Done.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




What exactly makes you think he was only referring to whites? Your persecution complex, or the voices in your head don't count.


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




The context, the words, the specific towns he was referring to, the fact that he got nearly all the black vote and the vast majority of the brown vote, the overall debate of the time if whites would vote for a black president, the way HIllary was doing well in white districts,, off the top of my head.

Why do you think he WASN'T talking about whites?

And I would still like to see type out your position in a simple sentence. It would make me laugh and laugh.

Please do it. Pretty please?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 20, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Nope.  Dems got 89% of the black vote in 2014 which was a moderate decline.  This is not good.  

We agree a significant factor was Obama not being on the ticket.  But Obama won't be on the ticket when Hillary runs.  Hence the problem.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Always being the one who tries to please,

I don't think he was specifically excluding whites, but I see no reason to believe he was specifically talking about whites.

Of course, you can easily convince me that you are right. All you have to do is point out specifically what he said to target whites. Again, your persecution complex or the voices in your head don't count.


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 20, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



It was 89% in 2006....and in 2010 it was 91%, it's not declining, actually the numbers are extremely consistent (2004 was actually the lowest at 88%).

The only years that stand out are 2008 and 2012, which are both higher.   It's not surprising during midterms the numbers differ from presidential years.   The only real quesiton is whether that's simply because of Obama, or is it a new trend in any presidential race, we'll see in 2016.

If it is simply blacks being more enthusiastic about having a black president (entirely possible) then you'd expect Hillary to get a similar bump from women voters in 2016, since all the GOP contenders are males.   (I believe most polls support this)


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Specific?

Educational programs
Healthcare
Jobs programs
Small business loans
Social safety net
Affirmative action

Now, what have they gotten from Republicans except for more prisons?


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



He specified small towns in Pennsylvania.

The demographics of Rural Pennsylvania are 92% white.

He also mentioned that these people have "antipathy" towards those that are different than them.

Do  you really think he was talking to the black and brown guys  living in those lily white towns?


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm still waiting for someone to explain this one to me.


You ever talk to a religious pro-life black?

They still vote for the pro-choice dems. Because that's what blacks do.

I've asked them what issues are more important to them than the lives of innocent babies, but they get all weird and dodgy.

I've never gotten a straight answer out of them on that question.

YOu would think, especially considering the way that blacks babies are so much more likely to be aborted than others, that they would consider that issue heavily in their voting.

BUt that is not the case.

Why do you think that Pro-life blacks, to whom the 300,000 black abortions are 300,000 black babies being killed keep voting for the pro-choice dems?


Because it does NOT seem to be issue driven.


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 21, 2015)

Correll said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to explain this one to me.
> 
> 
> You ever talk to a religious pro-life black?
> ...



Because outside of the religious right fanatic circles....abortion is a small, insignificant matter to most people.   

Is that being anti-woman?   Maybe a little, but it's a fact,  abortion has NEVER ONCE come up in the top ten most important issues facing the country in polling.

Being pro-life gives you a boost with the religious right,  and a small dent with lower income women voters.

Being pro-choice hurts you pretty badly with the religious right, and gives you a small boost with lower income women voters.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 21, 2015)

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




So now you think he was giving a speech on demographics? You'll believe anything to support your pathetic persecution complex, even if you have to make it up for yourself.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2015)

Correll said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to explain this one to me.
> 
> 
> You ever talk to a religious pro-life black?
> ...



It all comes down to blacks believing that Republicans hate them and republicans doing nothing to prove otherwise


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for someone to explain this one to me.
> ...




That describes the current status quo, it does not answer my question.

Why is it that people who supposedly consider the 300k aborted black fetuses to be 300k black babies that are killed, do not consider that an important issue?


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



You asked why I though he was referring to whites, when he talked about "small towns in Pennsylvania where they cling to the guns and bibles and get bitter".

I just informed you that the demographics of the towns that he specifically mentioned are 92% white.

That answered your question why I thought he was referring to whites. 


Odd you couldn't figure that out.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for someone to explain this one to me.
> ...




Explain how it makes sense that people wanting 300k black babies to NOT be killed a year hate blacks more than those that DO want 300k babies killed a year.

(from the POV of religious pro-life blacks)


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2015)

Correll said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Because abortion is the law of the land and is available through much of the world. It is not murder and never has been

To make it a racial issue is not worthy of response


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...




Religious pro-life blacks disagree with that statement. They consider abortion to be killing a living baby. That's what pro-life means.

Your answer did not address my question at all.

If pro-life blacks really consider the 300k black "babies" that are aborted each year to be actual living, just unborn babies, 

why are they voting FOR the candidates that support the "murder" of 300k black babies a year?


This behavior seems to indicate that black voting patterns have nothing to do with issues.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I answered in a previous post

Because Republicans are assholes and blacks realize it. Why would a black ever vote Republican?  They hear what is said in the rightwing media


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Nothing "said" in the Rightwing media is more important that a pile of 300k dead babies.

Explain why that perspective (consider 300k abortions a year to be 300k dead babies) is not important enough to get religious pro-life blacks to vote for the Pro-life party?

Because, on the face of it, this seems to show that black voting patterns are NOT issue driven.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



OK.....I'll bite

Because those black evangelicals realize that Republicans will not lift a finger to help support those 300,000 additional babies. In fact, Republicans are trying to cut support for existing black children

Does that help?


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I do not find it convincing. 

Even if your claim is believed by the majority of religious pro-life Blacks, it is better to NOT be killed and be poor, than to be killed.


Who would your rather vote for? The guy that wants to reduce your check, or the one that wants to commit mass murder on your people?

I cannot see how religious pro-black voting patterns make any sense if we assume that issues drive voting patterns.


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 21, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The answer is twofold...there are issues more important to African Americans, and African Americans aren't as pro-life as you are making them out to be.

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/gnxp/files/gssabortion.png

Therefore even they do "lean" pro-life,  it's certainly not in any way at all enough to override the other issues they consider when voting.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





You making this a racial issue is repulsive

Abortion is used by women of all races around the world


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I am not talking about all blacks, I have specified religious pro-life blacks. 

As a subset of the black community.

This group, or sub group, based on their stated beliefs should be VERY motivated to vote against the Pro-choice candidates and party.

IF issues drive black voting patterns, then the  GOP should be getting a serious percentage of the 40% of blacks who consider the 300k black abortions to be 300k dead black babies.


Unless you want to argue that there is another issue on the table that is more important than that.


To expand, considering the socioeconomic condition of the black community, ie being poorer than whites, it does make sense that they would break, mostly for the party that favors ever higher levels of social spending and wealth redistribution.

BUT the numbers are to extreme to be explained just by that. Pro-life black, rich and middle class blacks, military blacks, and other smaller groups within the black community should be open to some of the ideas of the GOP.

But they are not.

The issues do not explain their voting patterns.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2015)

The problem with Republicans and the black community is that the only solution Republicans offer is trickle down

Just let us give more money to the wealthy prosperity will trickle down to all and the black community will prosper

Trust us


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Their is a serious difference between the voting patterns of Pro-life Whites and Pro-life blacks.

Thus, this issue IS a racial issue.

Discussing a racial issue is not repulsive.

YOu just don't want to discuss it. 

You want the assumption to be that blacks vote for dems because the GOP are "assholes".

I have challenged you seriously, honestly and reasonably on this issue, and you have realized that you cannot defend your position rationally.


So, you play the Race Card, and call me "repulsive".


The really sad part here is that your paradigm is the dominant one in the Western World and is the one driving policy.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sorry......done with you trying to derail this thread into an abortion discussion


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The problem with Republicans and the black community is that the only solution Republicans offer is trickle down
> 
> Just let us give more money to the wealthy prosperity will trickle down to all and the black community will prosper
> 
> Trust us



That is your opinion of Republican economic policies.

For a discussion of voting patterns, I consider abortion to be a better way to look at the issue. 

The fact that you have a population of people who state that they consider abortion to be the killing of a baby, voting FOR the candidates and party that favors "baby killing" is very clear cut.


Economics is more complex. It is less clear that someone is voting against their stated beliefs.


That you want to change the subject is understandable, because you can't explain why religious pro-life blacks vote for the candidates and party that support the "killing of unborn babies".

But, it's clearly a dodge.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




This thread is about the percentage of black vote the dems usually get.

I have asked WHY the dems get such a high percentage. This is obviously ON TOPIC.

 I have shown that with the example of Religious Pro-life Blacks that issues do NOT seem to be the answer.

Your claim that I am "derailing" the thread is nothing more than another dodge.


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 22, 2015)

> To expand, considering the socioeconomic condition of the black community, ie being poorer than whites, it does make sense that they would break, mostly for the party that favors ever higher levels of social spending and wealth redistribution.



And they wonder why....


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> > To expand, considering the socioeconomic condition of the black community, ie being poorer than whites, it does make sense that they would break, mostly for the party that favors ever higher levels of social spending and wealth redistribution.
> 
> 
> 
> And they wonder why....




Errr, what?

Are you seriously trying to imply that simply mentioning the fact that blacks tend to be poorer than whites is racist?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with Republicans and the black community is that the only solution Republicans offer is trickle down
> ...



Start another thread on abortion or join the hundreds we already have

I'm no longer derailing this one


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Don't play stupid.

The only mention of abortion I have made here is to discuss it as a factor in voting patterns.

Which is obviously on topic.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2015)

Republicans have zero presence in black communities. Other than stopping in while they are campaigning and offering empty promises and platitudes, they are nowhere to be found
Day to day.....blacks interface with Democrats
Republicans are those white guys on the radio always blaming blacks for the ills of the country

If Republicans want the black vote, which I doubt they do, they need to move into black communities and offer real jobs

But there is no way Republicans will do that


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans have zero presence in black communities. Other than stopping in while they are campaigning and offering empty promises and platitudes, they are nowhere to be found
> Day to day.....blacks interface with Democrats
> Republicans are those white guys on the radio always blaming blacks for the ills of the country
> 
> ...



"Presence"? "Interface?"

And you talk of platitudes...


If issues were the issue, there are plenty of GOP non-empty promises that would appeal to some blacks.

I have mentioned abortion. Are you claiming that the GOP has done nothing to limit abortion? Pro-life blacks, based on their stated beliefs should strongly support these efforts.

Indeed, if pro-life blacks switched sides and started VOTING pro-life, it would greatly affect policy. 

Jobs? Though the leadership of both parties is pro-immigration, there are conservative republicans that want to limit Third World immigration, and those immigrants are more likely to compete with blacks for jobs.

You might disagree. If issues drove voting, you would expect SOME blacks to agree, and vote accordingly.

But that is not the case.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2015)

It all comes down to the Republican Party is 95% white with most of the party over 50

They have no interest in attracting the black vote and have been more interested in blacks as scapegoats than blacks as voters


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> It all comes down to the Republican Party is 95% white with most of the party over 50
> 
> They have no interest in attracting the black vote and have been more interested in blacks as scapegoats than blacks as voters




Chicken and egg.

The gop is white, does not explain why the GOP cannot attract black voters.

The leadership wants blacks votes. They have repeatedly tried to find issues to appeal to blacks with.

They always fail.

Why? 

I got very specific with the Pro-life blacks. You were unable to explain that, and you keep trying to make the issue more opaque than clear.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It all comes down to the Republican Party is 95% white with most of the party over 50
> ...


Rinse....repeat


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 22, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I know it was recently a lot higher because of Obama, but he's not running this year. According to a few sources online the consensus is that democrats got anywhere from 95-98% of the black vote in the past two elections. How much will that go down in the next election?
> 
> Will the percentage go down because more are voting for the republicans instead of the democrats? Or will it go down because less people came out to vote?




The black vote only went under 88% for a Democrat in a two-way race in 1976. Gerald Ford did much better in the Black vote than most people realize. He got 17%. Reagan did second best in 1980, he got 14%.

Mondale (91%), Dukakis (89%), Clinton (83% in a three-man race in 1992, 84% in a three-man race in 1996, Gore (90%) and Kerry (88%) all got between 83%-91% of the black vote. This is a statistical fact. Regardless of a two-man or a three-man race, that GOP has rarely gotten over 10% of the black vote, we assume, since 1964. The best data-gathering for this started in 1976.


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 22, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have zero presence in black communities. Other than stopping in while they are campaigning and offering empty promises and platitudes, they are nowhere to be found
> ...



Maybe the 10% of Black voters that the GOP already wins are the pro-life blacks that actually care enough to switch their votes,   I really don't think that's all that off honestly.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So of the 40% of Blacks that consider the 300k abortions of blacks, to be 300k of dead black babies, only 1 in 4 vote to save those babies lives?

And that's is the ONLY issue where ANY blacks cross the party lines to vote GOP?


NO middle class/rich blacks are for lower taxes?

NO poor blacks support Law and Order policies in their crime ridden communities?

No middle class blacks support school vouchers that might let them get their kids out of crappy public schools?

No middle class blacks want the TEachers union fought?

Ect, ect. ect.

90 plus %. 

Obama got 95% the first time. 

5%? Errors in voting should give the GOP that much. 

It is not credible that the black community is THAT unified on the issues.


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 22, 2015)

Correll said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



There might be some overlap in that group with those issues...but in the end, yes.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 22, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for someone to explain this one to me.
> ...


Only dumb asses vote democrat.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 23, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 
Is that really the best you can come up with?


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


ok... Only dumb asses vote for one of democrats or republicans.

Better?


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That made no sense.

Which is exactly what I just accused you of doing, trying to make the issue less clear, not more.


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



Yes what? That blacks are that unified on the issues?

Can you back that up?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 
Does this clarify things for you?


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Anytime you want to go back to addressing the topic, go right ahead.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I've been discussing it

You are the one beating a dead horse with your laughable abortion scenario


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




There is nothing laughable about pointing out that, by their own stated belief system, that Religious Pro-life Blacks are voting "for" the killing of 300k black babies a year, when they are voting for Pro-Choice dem candidates.

This, imo, is a strong challenge to the liberals belief that the reason that blacks vote for dems, is because, the GOP are "Assholes".


"Assholes" are better than "Mass Murderers".

YOu have been unable to explain this incredible gap between their stated beliefs and their voting.


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Can you back up the claim that pro-life blacks should care so strongly about abortion that they ignore all other policy beliefs???   I actually find that to be the more odd claim.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Still trying to derail this thread into an abortion thread

Ain't gunna happen


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...




I already have.

Imagine that you believe that aborted babies are killed babies.

Now imaging a pile of 300,000 murdered babies, every year.

Now tell me what "other policy" issues are more important than that.


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You're making an assumption that they see fetuses as "babies" which just isn't true sorry to say.     The vast majority of people don't see fetuses as infants, because they aren't.


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The topic is black voting.

That is what I am talking about.

My question is why more Religious Pro-life Blacks do not vote against Abortion, and thus for Pro-life GOP candidates.

Considering their stated beliefs on abortion.

The only reason, and the only way I have addressed abortion in this thread is as a factor in black voting.

It is clearly on topic.

I understand why you would want to suppress this line of debate. Because you have no answer to it.


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You're making an assumption that they see fetuses as "babies" which just isn't true sorry to say.     The vast majority of people don't see fetuses as infants, because they aren't.

Abortion isn't an election winner,   most candidates would rather avoid talking about abortion altogether...and to most voters (even African American ones....) it just isn't that big of an issue.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



As has been repeatedly answered and repeatedly ignored by you.....because they understand there are other more important issues to them


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...




Actually a significant minority of people do see them as babies. 

THey are pro-lifers.

Blacks run a solid 40% pro-life.

IMO, it is very odd that so few of those pro-lifers vote according to their stance on Abortion.

This is one issue.

A very clear cut issue.

There are other issues that you would expect more blacks to cross party lines to support. But they don't.

This one though, really clear cut, and, if you accept their stated beliefs as true, a really big motivator.


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




More important that the lives of 300k black babies a year?

WHat is more important than that?


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It comes down to this...you make 300k fetuses into something people should devote their votes to,   it's not.   It's a small, small issue to most people.    The votes back that up, even most Republicans don't vote Republican with abortion in mind,  to most people it's just an issue they'd rather avoid.   

Two groups have abortion in mind:

Low income women

Right wing religious groups

That's really it.   Not much more.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Evidently.....

Republicans care more about those black fetuses than they care about black babies


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...





Abortion Is Threshold Issue for One in Six U.S. Voters



According to gallup for 17% of people, a candidate MUST share their views on abortion.

CUt in half for the pro and anti break, and you have nearly 9% of voters who are prolife and who will only vote for pro-life candidates.

For an additional 45% of voters, it is "one of many important factors".


DIvide in half, equals 23%.

That does not match what you said.

Looking at those numbers, it seems that JUST BASED ON ABORTION, the gop should be pulling in well over 10% of the black vote.


And they are not.


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Stay on topic. This isn't about abortion. It is about voting.

I only mention abortion to show that it undermines the idea that the reason is issue related.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Evidently it does not

Their reason is different than yours. If you want abortion to be your overriding factor in your vote....then let it

They evidently feel it is not the primary factor


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I'm fine that their reason(s) are different than mine. I have discussed that I have based this viewpoint on multiple conversations with religious pro-life blacks.

I have a good grasp of their stated view of abortion.

What I do not understand is why this view does not affect their voting.

They stated beliefs do not match their behavior.


----------



## suplex3000 (Mar 23, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



In my opinion it's a wrong statement. I believe that only dumb asses choose between dumb asses and liar like Hillary and Obama.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 23, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...


Clearly 95% of blacks are good with voting for baby killers.


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



According to Gallup, about 32% of blacks would see it that way.

And the GOP generally gets less than 10%, of the black votes soooo, 

Even if the ONLY black votes the GOP got were motivated by abortion, that would mean that at the least, more than 22% of blacks vote, in their own view, for "baby killers".


That is bizarre.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...


How do you explain the majority of Catholics who vote for your "baby killers"?


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


See now you understand how this statistics game works.


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




They aren't my "baby killers".


Majority of catholics? Good question.

The GOP normally wins the majority of White Catholics, it is the Hispanics that gives the margin to the dems.

A breakdown of how religious the self defined catholics are might help.

But we are not seeing the complete disconnect that we see with the religious pro-life blacks.

What do you think it means?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Best I can figure is that it shows you to be a racist that applies a twisted unfounded morality on blacks that you don't apply to whites of other religions who also vote for candidates that support abortion rights


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm not the topic.

I understand it can be difficult for you libs to stay on topic. 

You show me a Pro-life Catholic that votes democratic, I will ask them what issue is more important than "Dead babies", and I have done so in the past.

Are you arguing that Catholics also do not vote according to issues? Or hispanics?

Is your argument that no one votes according to issues?

This is an answer to my immediate question,( if you can support it) about pro-life blacks.

But I only asked that question to challenge the idea that the reason that blacks vote democratic is issue driven.


Showing that other groups also do not vote according to issues, does not refute that.


----------



## auditor0007 (Mar 24, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly Bill Clinton got a similar percentage of the black vote. Republicans don't have as much of a policy problem with minorities as a message problem.
> ...



Yea, it's all that easy money.  Blacks on welfare living like royalty, doncha know?  This is why Republicans will get trounced in the presidential election again in 2016.  Keep blaming poor people for any and all of your personal problems.  That's the ticket.


----------



## Correll (Mar 24, 2015)

auditor0007 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...




Sorry, as I have pointed out, Racist Pro-life blacks, from their POV, even if you are correct, vote for Mass Murder over those who might be "blaming poor people".

That does not make sense.

It is not issues that drive this voting pattern.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 24, 2015)

auditor0007 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


 
Every time they gloat over the Obamaphone lady and giggle over how stupid she is, Republicans ensure they will not get the black vote

But it is clear they no longer want it


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 24, 2015)

auditor0007 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Wait, let me get this straight.  YOU TAKE THE FOOD OFF MY KIDS TABLE TO FEED YOURSELF.  Then you say that's YOUR PERSONAL PROBLEM.  You democrats are the scum of the earth.


----------



## Correll (Mar 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



RIght, because you libs never "gloat" over any Republican or conservative who might do something you consider stupid?

Yet, libs spend plenty of time wondering why poor or middle class or religious whites don't vote for them.


And the answer(s) they come up with is never, because they are "assholes".


----------



## Nyvin (Mar 24, 2015)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



The Democrats usually win overwhelmingly with the poor...the middle class is split.

The reason they don't win the religious nuts are because the Democrats dont' cater to their bigotry crap.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 24, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So the democrats benefit from a massive poor population... yet the poor don't seem to get that.  You'd think they would get smart after a few generations of failure at the hands of the democrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 24, 2015)

To their credit, Republicans have started to elect more black candidates

With a 95% white membership, it is impressive that black candidates are now winning office. Lets just hope that Republicans build on this instead of claiming they have their ticket stamped and go back to electing white guys


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> To their credit, Republicans have started to elect more black candidates
> 
> With a 95% white membership, it is impressive that black candidates are now winning office. Lets just hope that Republicans build on this instead of claiming they have their ticket stamped and go back to electing white guys


95% white membership?  Link?


----------



## Correll (Mar 24, 2015)

Nyvin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I stated that libs spend plenty of time wondering why poor or middle class or religious *whites* don't vote for them.

Dems do NOT overwhelming win poor whites, or middle class whites or religious whites.

Libs do spent time wondering why these groups, who in their opinion should be voting for them, do not.

And as I said the answer is never that they, the dems./libs are assholes.

"Bigotry crap"? Mmm, and you wonder why religious whites don't vote for you...

That's my point. 

YOu just exhibited the same behavior that Rightwing was  slamming Audito for, ie bad mouthing those that do not vote inline with your ideological beliefs.


----------



## Correll (Mar 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> To their credit, Republicans have started to elect more black candidates
> 
> With a 95% white membership, it is impressive that black candidates are now winning office. Lets just hope that Republicans build on this instead of claiming they have their ticket stamped and go back to electing white guys




Why is it impressive?


----------

